# Making a raised panel trunk in eCabinets Part 2



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello everyone. Here is the second video on how to draw a raised panel trunk in ecabinets. In this video I will show you how to name the stretchers to aide in organizing the parts plus I will show you how to use the shape manager to draw the cutters for the raised panels as well as the rails and stiles and the moldings. We will also be resizing the trunk to make sure that everything works properly. Then we will apply these cutters to the parts so check it out and let me know what you think.
http://youtu.be/Bzl-3RSSWR8


----------

